# chatroom open come visit for a while



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

PS fill out johns pole on your way to the chat room. See ya there!:bump:
Hey im looking for someone with knowledge on solid ferts. PM or meet me in the chatroom. If i dont respond wait a few ill be there. thanks...


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Common and chat its saturday like us nerds have something better to do. I know you guys dont have any women lol, and you women have no men lo even louder. Just kidding my wife left me toady poor me, on the other hand house is all mine now lmao. Till she comes back for it.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

turbo thanks for the info again.


----------

